# Very easy...probably not even close to new, appetizer things!



## primus diddy (Dec 4, 2006)

I was at my buddy's house helping him and his mother set up for Christmas...I've been helping them with stuff a lot lately because of a rather unfortunate split . Anyway, we got hungry and decided it was time for some food. Here's the catalyst for our monstrosity "Uh...we can make toast." "Toast is boring." "Yeah...hey he left us bread!"

Luckily, another friend came over earlier who works at a bakery and left us a loaf of baguette (spell check?). We cut that up, drizzled some olive oil over the slices and sprinkled some dried rosemary all around. Then we decided cheese would be fun and found some of "pizza cheese" (funny how I'd rather not try to spell mozzerella than possibly get it wrong) and threw some of that on it. Then we broiled it until we remembered that we shouldn't let it burn. We then warmed up some left over marinara sauce and used it for dipping.

It was seemed so appropriate for the occasion...not sure why.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 4, 2006)

You are a true toast expert.  Everyone has their specialty!


----------



## primus diddy (Dec 4, 2006)

No way! My specialty is usually putting WAY to much peanut butter on it. I don't have a food specialty yet. I'm hoping it'll be like...soup...or pie...or pasta...or grilled anything...or salad.

You get the picture.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 5, 2006)

I wanted toast but I didn't want to take it away from you.  Go for your dreams!


----------



## primus diddy (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol! Okay, *tries to find the arcade at school* it must be here somewhere!


----------



## philso (Dec 5, 2006)

being able to throw things that you have on hand together and make it work is the essence of every great chef.  everyone starts at the toast level.  you're on your way!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2006)

It worked out because it was GOOD and a perfect example of knowing what things go together!!!!!!!!


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 5, 2006)

primus diddy said:
			
		

> Lol! Okay, *tries to find the arcade at school* it must be here somewhere!


 
Does your family cook at home?  What are some of the favorite foods that you enjoy?  

Arcade games and kitchen gadgets:  how inventive!

Most successful people start out on the low totem pole working.  When you think work, do you pick up an ink pin and paper, flour and baking pan, car keys and a map.  Your tools will tell you what you want to do in life.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the combination of Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jam mixed up in a jar.  I believe Goobers makes it and I love to spead it on my bread or toast.


----------

